# Eraseing a RW-DVD



## billychris (Dec 5, 2011)

How do I erase a DVD-RW in Realplayer? Be gentle with the reply, I am nearly a PC virgin!!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Don't you have any burning software?

You can erase discs easily with any type of burning software. I use the free *CDBurnerXP*.

Install and run the program.

Click *Erase disc* and follow the instructions.


----------

